# I need your help! Comic book title suggestions please!



## fatgirl33 (Feb 14, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I wasn't sure where to post this, but I figured folks who frequent this board would be a particularly literary bunch who enjoy a bit of word play...

For the last number of years I've been doing an online comic book called the Ponderous Woman, basically a BBW-centered super-hero story for FAs. Recently I've been doing short little series, the current one is title "the Leadstone Gambit," stories that have a definitive start and end - five parts in this case.

Later this year I plan to go back to the format of an ongoing serial. Only *I don't know what to call it!* - does anyone have any suggestions?

Before you hit the reply button, let me tell you a bit about it: It will not be a _super-hero_ comic (well... not much, anyway). It will have a changing cast of characters, but not focus on any single, central character. The theme(s) of the book may change and shift over time... It will feature weight gain, BBWs and those elements we all know and love, but they will not necessarily be the _main_ theme of the story.

Any suggestions now? :doh: My working title is "Colossal Tales," but I'm not too crazy about it. (Please note that, by making your suggestion you must give me the right to use it in perpetuity without any compensation at all, other than the credit for coming up with a great comic book name, and the satisfaction of a job well done!) 

Any help is appreciated.... Thanks!
Brenda


----------



## Coop (Feb 14, 2007)

How about "a growing world".


----------



## Observer (Feb 14, 2007)

The Adipose Archives?


----------



## Brit (Feb 15, 2007)

'Chunks'. It's both a description of something that is divided up, and can also be used as a description of plus-sizeness.


----------



## Zoom (Feb 18, 2007)

Brobding-Nation
Adventures In Obesity
Dough Nuts Illustrated
Way of the Wide
The Tao of Flab
Immenstories

Hope one of these is usable.


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2007)

Coop said:


> How about "a growing world".



Thank you for this suggestion, I quite like it. It incorporates the expansion/FA aspect, but isn't so obvious that it will turn away regular comic readers.

This is definitely in the pile for consideration!

Thanks!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2007)

Observer said:


> The Adipose Archives?



A little too fat-centric, I think, but thanks for the suggestion. This would make a great title for a series of WG short story fiction, wouldn't it?

Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2007)

Brit said:


> 'Chunks'. It's both a description of something that is divided up, and can also be used as a description of plus-sizeness.



This is a cute title. When I first read it, I thought it was treading on the fat aspect a little too heavily (pun intended!), but rolling it around in my mind I find it's growing on me... This might make the consideration list, too.

Thanks so much!
Brenda


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 18, 2007)

Zoom said:


> Immenstories
> 
> Hope one of these is usable.



I like this one in particular, a nice play on words. Thank you for suggesting it!

Brenda


----------



## bellyluver (Feb 19, 2007)

lssons
liveand learn
a day in the life of...


----------



## fatgirl33 (Feb 19, 2007)

bellyluver said:


> liveand learn



Thanks for the suggestions, "Live & Learn" has a very poetic sound, I really like it!

Another one for the consideration list...
Brenda


----------

